# while pregnant



## tomboy309309 (Aug 30, 2011)

i keep arguing with my husband that i can clean out my own horses stall till like the 7th month of pregnancy but he doesnt think i should. i am about 14 weeks pregnant and babysit all the time. i tell him that its heavier to lift a 2 year old then it is to sift horse poop from a stall. i am concerned that soon he wont want me to do anything but sit on the coutch. this is our first child so i understand that he is being protective but how can i convince him that i will be fine and i can do normal things. i understand not riding while pregnant but i still would like to be able to care for my own horse. :?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL if he is going to do it, let him. Believe me, once that baby gets here you are going to wish you could just sit on the couch!!:lol: This comes from an old pro mom of 3. I didn't have horses when I was pregnant unfortunately. I guess if you were doing it all along it wouldn't be bad but I can tell you the 3 weeks before my last child was due I stood outside bending over to pick up pecans. OMG - the next day I could barely straighten up. Being pregnant puts a whole new dimension to everything. Enjoy your horse and your pregnancy and let him doing the heavy lifting for now...enjoy the pampering while you can!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If you are in good physical condition NOW, then you'll be fine. During the later weeks of your pregnancy the hormones that cause your joints to weaken in preperation for making the birth canal wider will affect all your joints. So it becomes easy to strain your back. The way you feel at 14 weeks is markedly different from the way you feel at 39 weeks! 

In any case, congratulations and may all go smoothly for you.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm currently 24 1/2 weeks pregnant. I still ride nearly every day, clean paddocks, and do all our house and farm work along with taking care of my 2 1/2 year old. With my last pregnancy I rode up until my due date (literally as my son was 3 days late). I never had any issues. It's really a personal preference but as long as I'm comfortable on my horse I'll continue riding. I did give up jumping at about 20 weeks but Saturdays/Sundays are our trail riding days and it takes a decent canter to keep up with my husbands four wheeler on the open stretches, we creek ride, and we road ride - my doctor said not to do more than I was before but to continue doing activities I've done prior to pregnancy is no issue.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It sounds like he is just worried about you and the baby. For the none horsey people it is scary that we are around such large and potentially dangerous animals. 

I have not had a child, so take this for what it is worth - but if I were you, I would stress the importance for you for you to continue to get some exercise. I would also explain the safety precautions that you take, horse out of stall, wheel barrow 1/4 full when you empty it etc etc.


----------



## tomboy309309 (Aug 30, 2011)

lol yes i do enjoy the pampering and often take advantage of it. XD and i didnt know about the weakening of joints but it makes sense. i plan on paying some one to do job of cleaning the stall when i am about 7 months pregnant. but untill then i plan on caring for my horse as long as i can with out having to pay some one. i just hate paying for somthing that i dont need to. plus i enjoy spending as much time with my horse as i can. when i have to give up the job for a bit i might just sit there and watch the poor person cleaning the sall all like " oh you missed one!" lol pluss it gets me out of the house and makes me get my exercise. XD i will probably just ask the doc when we go. who can ague with the doc?


----------



## tomboy309309 (Aug 30, 2011)

wow really poco? mmm maybe i can convince him to let me ride as well. lol and thank you for the advice Alex i will have to bring things like the 1/4th full weel barrow. i was wondering how i could convince him with about that. XD


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yea. Unless the Dr literally puts me on hospital bed rest they are not keeping me off my horses. My husband is not a horse person but he trusts me judgement and there are days I just don't feel like riding as much or at all. He knows I won't ride if I'm at all uncomfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tomboy309309 (Aug 30, 2011)

haha nice. XD your hunny should talk to my hunny. give him a lesson on not being over baring. lol he even let me carry grocery bags any more. >_<


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I was 17 weeks in my avatar pic  that was at a show and only stallion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

When I was pregnant, my doc encouraged me to continue doing the type of exercise my body was already used to doing. 
As long as your pregnancy is not high risk, you should be able to clean your horse's stall up until the day you give birth. Just take your time, maybe only half fill the wheel barrow during your last month or so.
As far as riding, most docs will not officially ok it, as it is a high risk activity. That being said, I still cantered through my six month, and walked through my eighth.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I rode well into my third trimester, with my doctor's knowledge and permission. 

AND I was technically considered a high risk pregnancy, as it was a first pregnancy at 39. My doctor also believed in maintaining your activity level.

I stopped riding when I was so big that my balance was affected. When I had trouble climbing on the fence to get on the horse, I decided it was time. 

I also had a full range of physical activity; my doctor's guidance was to avoid raising my heartrate into the aerobic range but other than that, I had a very fit and active pregnancy. 

Your husband sounds sweet and concerned, but maybe not as well infromed as he needs to be. Maybe you should have him come to youi next check up so he can talk to the doctor?


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Is he also concerned about bedroom activities? Sounds like he needs to visit your OB & ask some questions. Congrats on your 1st baby!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd suggest HE clean the stall, he'd probably change his tune pretty fast! 

Staying active is going to make your PG much easier. With my first I worked a billion hours at a desk job and I was miserable. Everything swelled, hurt and it was just awful, I ended up going on maternity leave 6 weeks before she was born and I was too exhausted and in pain to do anything but lay around. 

2nd kiddo I wasn't working and our whole house was under re-model. I literally ran around town, back and forth to lumber yards, appliances stores and so forth with a toddler in tow right until I went into labor and I felt great! This PG was a high risk and had way, way more complications but because I didn't spend it on my rear, it went so much better than the 1st.

Your horse won't care who cleans his stall, if it upsets your husband that much, have someone else do it and while they're cleaning, take your horse out and hand-walk/graze him. He'll appreciate it and it'll still keep you moving.


----------



## tomboy309309 (Aug 30, 2011)

wow nice. he is a very handsome boy. poco=) he refuses to clean it out he says he is going to pay someone to do it. he isnt a horse person. i dont think he has ever ridden a horse in his life. i have been trying to get him up on a horse but i think he is scared.


----------



## tomboy309309 (Aug 30, 2011)

and thank you every one for the great advice. i really appreciate it. =)


----------



## tomboy309309 (Aug 30, 2011)

and i have noticed that since i have stopped a lot of my activities to ease his worrys i have had more back aces and i have more morning sickness, delfina. it totaly makes sense. he suggests that i go walk on the treadmill at the gym but that is so boring and mind numming. but it is in his eyes a safe activity.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

If your doctor is supportive of you continuing activity, I suggest you get your hubby to go with you to your next check up and have the _doctor_ tell him it is good for you to keep up the activities your body is used to. With the first, I rode until I was literally too big and off balance to get into the saddle, about 8 1/2 months along. My friends joked that I would go into labor on the horse. I was actually cleaning stalls when I went into labor with my first. It was probably a good thing to speed it along, better than walking, IMO.

I didn't do as much with the second, because I had a c-section with the first, and was constantly uncomfortable from about the 3rd month on, because of the pressure being put on the scar tissue. But I still rode and worked in the barn until my body told me enough was enough.

I think it's sweet that he is concerned, but I think he is taking it too far, and likely it will take someone like your doctor to ease his fears. And even then it may not.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

I know one thing! you should start shopping for a LEADLINE PONY!!! 

the doctor of my one friend suggested for her to stop RIDING after the baby grew to big to be protected my the pelvic bone/cup (idk. i probably sound like a goof) ... in the early stages the baby is protected inside the pelvic cup (this is from memory so i could be TOTALLY off...) one the baby grows beyond it it is at risk it case of a fall.

however i know of a woman who rode right up until a week before her due date! she said that her hip joints were more relaxed and she loved it! she could conform to her horse better and aid him better lol

I would think cleaning a stall would be absolutely FINE if you and the baby are in good health with no complications or high risk pregnancy... and good for mental health as well. i always think that nobody does it as good as the owners does anyway. you need to enjoy taking care of your horse in some way!


----------

